# [EVDL] Zilla Serial Connecton



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all,
I have a Zilla 1k & hairball that I got in a used EV and have never been ab=
le to program.
I neverreceivedthe serial connection with the car and it's been killi=
ng me.

The zilla instruction manual says its a RS-232, 6 pin connection.
Google as as I might Icannotfind any store that sells such a cable.

Does anyone know how I can get a spare cable?
The Cafe Electric website indicates they are sold out.

Thanks for the help.
-Clay
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111004/32ded1c0=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have a Zilla,
but I can imagine that the User Manual actually
describes the connections and if the plug is
standard (usually either the DB-9 or a RJ-11 modular jack)
then it is just a matter of buying that plug or finding
an old cable and salvaging it for this purpose.
I am familiar with this issue, so I made sure that the
User Guide for the product that we sell decribes how to
make a conversion cable from the RJ-11 plug on our product
to an industry standard DB-9 serial connector that you
can plug in older computers and in the serial USB converters
that are sold by the millions due to the absence of DB-9
com ports on modern computers.

Hope this helps,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Clay Ellestad
Sent: Tuesday, October 04, 2011 8:38 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Zilla Serial Connecton

Hello all,
I have a Zilla 1k & hairball that I got in a used EV and have never been ab=
le to program. I neverreceivedthe serial connection with the car and =
it's been killing me.

The zilla instruction manual says its a RS-232, 6 pin connection. Google as=
as I might Icannotfind any store that sells such a cable.

Does anyone know how I can get a spare cable?
The Cafe Electric website indicates they are sold out.

Thanks for the help.
-Clay
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111004/32ded1c0=
/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you contacted http://www.manzanitamicro.com/ through the "contact
us" link to see if they have the part you need? They are manufacturing
the Zilla controllers now.

On Tue, Oct 4, 2011 at 8:37 PM, Clay Ellestad <[email protected]> wro=
te:
> Hello all,
> I have a Zilla 1k & hairball that I got in a used EV and have never been =
able to program.
> I neverreceivedthe serial connection with the car and it's been kil=
ling me.
>
> The zilla instruction manual says its a RS-232, 6 pin connection.
> Google as as I might Icannotfind any store that sells such a cable.
>
> Does anyone know how I can get a spare cable?
> The Cafe Electric website indicates they are sold out.
>
> Thanks for the help.
> -Clay

-- =

David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328
http://2003gizmo.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You can find the modular RJ11/14/25 style (RJ11C (1-pair), RJ14C (2-pair),
or RJ25C (3-pair) ) adaptor on Digi Key our Mouser
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=046-0002-ND

Mind weather you need the male or female (Male for computer and Female for
the Palm interface). And get the RJ connectors with 6 contacts (RJ25).

If you can't find an RJ crimp tool just find an old phone cable with the 6
Pin RJ jack, cut one end off and use a regular DB-9 connector with either
crimp or solder cup connections.

The pinout is in the Zilla manual here:
http://www.cafeelectric.com/downloads/HB202.pdf

The serial connections are on pins 1,3 and 6 of the RJ, (shown on drawings
in the back of the manual) which should match to the TX, RX and GND pins on
your computers serial ports. I have a drawing I made and if I can dig it up
I'll forward it.

Make sure you set you computer serial port for 9600, 8, N, 1

Use Hyperterminal or your terminal emulator of choice...

... and it should work.





> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Have you contacted http://www.manzanitamicro.com/ through the "contact
> > us" link to see if they have the part you need? They are manufacturing
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Mike thanks for the tips.
I still cannot get the Hairball to talk with the computer.
It's super frustrating, no one will contact me from Manzanita.
I've ordered every RJ25 to SR-232 cable on the internet, none work.

A few days ago I got a crimp DB9(F) connection from RadioShack and cut a
6-pin R25 in half to make one myself. Still no dice.

Will you review my pin connections?

RJ25(Harirball) to SR-232(DB9)Serial(Female)
1 - TX to 2 - Receive Data
2 - none
3 - RX to 3 - Transmit Data
4 - none
5 - 14+ to 4 - Data Terminal Ready
6 - Ground to 5 - Ground


By best guess is that the 14+ pin on the RJ25 should be to a different DB9
pin.
>From what I can tell pins 1 and 6 on the DB9 are also options.

In the Zilla Manuel they also discuss null modems. So I may have to connect
some other wires.
Yeay! 

-Clay

DB9 pinout:
1 - Data Detect
2 - Recieve Data
3 - Transmit Data
4 - Data Terminal Ready
5 - Signal Ground
6 - Data Set Ready
7 - Request to Send
8 - Clear to Send
9 - Ring Indicator

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Zilla-Serial-Connecton-tp3873317p3908073.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Try turning on the 12V battery power to Pin 2 and 12V ignition power to Pin 
3 in a different order. In my initial start up of the Zilla motor 
controller, it would not boot up to the computer by having the battery power 
on and than turning on the ignition switch.

I remember that I call Otmar and he said to tried to turn on ignition switch 
first and than Bat power next. That work for me. Today for some reason, I 
still have to do it that why.

Make sure your No. 1 ground jumper to the Zilla housing has a good ground 
connection to Neg 12 volt. I also had to run a separate ground wire to the 
Neg 12 volt to make it work.

In the motor bay compartment, I have one of those 12 VDC 500 amp RED Key 
Flag switches that I got from a auto parts store that I use as a 12 volt 
emergency switches. I first turn on the ignition switch to ON only. Do not 
turn switch to the START position (as per Otmar instructions), then I turn 
on this emergency switch that provides 12 volt power to pin #2 and pin #3. 
This also works too for me.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "clay.ellestad" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, October 15, 2011 1:14 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla Serial Connecton


> Hey Mike thanks for the tips.
> I still cannot get the Hairball to talk with the computer.
> It's super frustrating, no one will contact me from Manzanita.
> I've ordered every RJ25 to SR-232 cable on the internet, none work.
>
> A few days ago I got a crimp DB9(F) connection from RadioShack and cut a
> 6-pin R25 in half to make one myself. Still no dice.
>
> Will you review my pin connections?
>
> RJ25(Harirball) to SR-232(DB9)Serial(Female)
> 1 - TX to 2 - Receive Data
> 2 - none
> 3 - RX to 3 - Transmit Data
> 4 - none
> 5 - 14+ to 4 - Data Terminal Ready
> 6 - Ground to 5 - Ground
>
>
> By best guess is that the 14+ pin on the RJ25 should be to a different DB9
> pin.
> >From what I can tell pins 1 and 6 on the DB9 are also options.
>
> In the Zilla Manuel they also discuss null modems. So I may have to 
> connect
> some other wires.
> Yeay!
>
> -Clay
>
> DB9 pinout:
> 1 - Data Detect
> 2 - Recieve Data
> 3 - Transmit Data
> 4 - Data Terminal Ready
> 5 - Signal Ground
> 6 - Data Set Ready
> 7 - Request to Send
> 8 - Clear to Send
> 9 - Ring Indicator
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Zilla-Serial-Connecton-tp3873317p3908073.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My preference for trouble shooting is always to connect
a terminal program (like Hyperterminal) and configure it
for NO flow control, so any character on the serial port
will be received and shown on the window.
I am always fighting with the defintion of the RX and TX
pins, so it is worthwhile to be able to swap them and see
if that works better.
There are even dedicated "break out" boxes to allow you
to make the connections you need by hand and LEDs on the
important wires to show high/low or activity (data transfer)

First test for a serial connection on a computer is always
to hold a screw driver or piece of wire between pins 2&3
to make sure that I have an echo, meaning anything I type
is transmitted and looped back into the RX and onto the
screen.
When that works, I proceed with attempting to connect.
Some devices will want to know that the terminal is ready
for reception of data, so there the HardWare flow control
signal is required to get it going.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of clay.ellestad
Sent: Saturday, October 15, 2011 12:14 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla Serial Connecton

Hey Mike thanks for the tips.
I still cannot get the Hairball to talk with the computer.
It's super frustrating, no one will contact me from Manzanita.
I've ordered every RJ25 to SR-232 cable on the internet, none work.

A few days ago I got a crimp DB9(F) connection from RadioShack and cut a
6-pin R25 in half to make one myself. Still no dice.

Will you review my pin connections?

RJ25(Harirball) to SR-232(DB9)Serial(Female)
1 - TX to 2 - Receive Data
2 - none
3 - RX to 3 - Transmit Data
4 - none
5 - 14+ to 4 - Data Terminal Ready
6 - Ground to 5 - Ground


By best guess is that the 14+ pin on the RJ25 should be to a different
DB9 pin.
>From what I can tell pins 1 and 6 on the DB9 are also options.

In the Zilla Manuel they also discuss null modems. So I may have to
connect some other wires.
Yeay! 

-Clay

DB9 pinout:
1 - Data Detect
2 - Recieve Data
3 - Transmit Data
4 - Data Terminal Ready
5 - Signal Ground
6 - Data Set Ready
7 - Request to Send
8 - Clear to Send
9 - Ring Indicator

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Zilla-Seria
l-Connecton-tp3873317p3908073.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SSBkb24ndCBoYXZlIHRoZSBmaXJzdCBpZGVhIGFib3V0IHRoZSBoYWlyIGJhbGwsIGJ1dCBpZiBp
dCdzIHN1cHBvc2VkIHRvIApjb21tdW5pY2F0ZSBpbiAicmVhZGFibGUgdGV4dCIsIHRoZW4gaXQg
bG9va3MgbGlrZSB5b3UgaGF2ZSB0aGUgYmF1ZCAKcmF0ZSB3cm9uZy4KCmNsYXkuZWxsZXN0YWQg
d3JvdGU6Cj4gSGkgRXZlcnlvbmUsCj4gICBTbyBJ4oCZbSBzdGlsbCB3b3JraW5nIG9uIHRhbGtp
bmcgd2l0aCB0aGUgaGFpcmJhbGwsIG5vIGx1Y2sgeWV0Lgo+ICAgSeKAmXZlIHJlLXdpcmVkIG15
IHNlcmlhbCBjb25uZWN0aW9uIHNldmVyYWwgZG96ZW4gdGltZXMgYW5kIGFtIG5vdyBjZXJ0YWlu
IEkKPiBoYXZlIHRoZSBSWC1UWCBwaW5zIGluIHRoZSByaWdodCBsb2NhdGlvbi4KPiAoIFJKMjUg
cGlucyAxLDMsNiB0byBTUjIzMiBwaW5zIDIsMyw1LCByZXNwZWN0aXZlbHkpCj4KPiBJ4oCZdmUg
Zm9sbG93ZWQgUm9sbGFuZOKAmXMgYWR2aWNlIHRvIHBsYXkgd2l0aCB0aGUgaGFpcmJhbGwgcGlu
IDImICAzIHBvd2VyIOKAk3VwCj4gbG9naWMuCj4gSeKAmXZlIGFsc28gaW5zdGFsbGVkIGEgZGVk
aWNhdGVkIGdyb3VuZGluZyB3aXJlIHN0cmFpZ2h0IHRvIHRoZSBhdXggYmF0dGVyeQo+ICh+M2Z0
KS4KPgo+IE15IGh5cGVydGVybWluYWwgYXBwZWFycyB0byBiZSB3b3JraW5nIHBlciBDb3IgdmFu
IGRlIFdhdGVy4oCZcyBzY3Jld2RyaXZlcgo+IHRlc3QuCj4KPiBUaGUgYmVzdCBvdXRwdXQgSSBj
YW4gZ2V0IGZyb20gdGhlIGhhaXJiYWxsIGlzIGEgYnVuY2ggb2Ygd2VpcmQgdGV4dAo+IGNoYXJh
Y3RlcnMuCj4gSeKAmXZlIHVwbG9hZGVkIGEgcGljdHVyZSAgb2YgaXQgaGVyZToKPiBodHRwOi8v
d3d3LmZsaWNrci5jb20vcGhvdG9zLzE0NTY1ODMzQE4wMy82MjU3OTI3MzEzL2luL3Bob3Rvc3Ry
ZWFtCj4gaHR0cDovL3d3dy5mbGlja3IuY29tL3Bob3Rvcy8xNDU2NTgzM0BOMDMvNjI1NzkyNzMx
My9pbi9waG90b3N0cmVhbQo+IEluIHRoZSBwaWN0dXJlIHlvdeKAmWxsIHNlZSB0aGVyZSBhcmUg
dGhyZWUgbGluZXMgb2YgdGV4dCwgdGhhdOKAmXMg4oCYY2F1c2UgSeKAmXZlCj4gdW5wbHVnZ2Vk
IGFuZCByZS1wbHVnZ2VkIHRoZSBoYWlyYmFsbCB0aHJlZSB0aW1lcy4KPiBUaGUgdHh0IHN0cmlu
ZyBpcyB2ZXJ5IGNvbnN0YW50IGZyb20gZGF5IHRvIGRheSwgRXZlcnkgdGltZSBJIHJlLWNvbm5l
Y3QgdGhlCj4gSGFpcmJhbGwgcGluIDIgKFNMSSArMTRWIGluKSBJIGdldCB0aGUgc2FtZSB0ZXh0
IHN0cmluZy4KPgo+IERvZXMgYW55b25lIGhhdmUgYW4gaWRlYT8gIFBlcmhhcHMgSSBnb3QgYSBS
dXNzaWFuIGhhaXJiYWxsPwo+Cj4gVGhhbmtzCj4gLUNsYXkKPgo+Cj4gLS0KPiBWaWV3IHRoaXMg
bWVzc2FnZSBpbiBjb250ZXh0OiBodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxp
c3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40Lm5hYmJsZS5jb20vWmlsbGEtU2VyaWFsLUNvbm5lY3Rvbi10cDM4NzMzMTdw
MzkxNjQ5OS5odG1sCj4gU2VudCBmcm9tIHRoZSBFbGVjdHJpYyBWZWhpY2xlIERpc2N1c3Npb24g
TGlzdCBtYWlsaW5nIGxpc3QgYXJjaGl2ZSBhdCBOYWJibGUuY29tLgo+Cj4gX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KPiB8IE1vcmF0b3JpdW0gb24gZHJh
ZyByYWNpbmcgZGlzY3Vzc2lvbiBpcyBpbiBlZmZlY3QuCj4gfCBQbGVhc2UgdGFrZSB0aG9zZSBk
aXNjdXNzaW9ucyBlbHNld2hlcmUuICBUaGFua3MuCj4gfAo+IHwgUkVQTFlJTkc6IGFkZHJlc3Mg
eW91ciBtZXNzYWdlIHRvIGV2QGxpc3RzLnNqc3UuZWR1IG9ubHkuCj4gfCBNdWx0aXBsZS1hZGRy
ZXNzIG9yIENDZWQgbWVzc2FnZXMgbWF5IGJlIHJlamVjdGVkLgo+IHwgVU5TVUJTQ1JJQkU6IGh0
dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3VzdWIKPiB8IE9USEVSIEhFTFA6IGh0
dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9oZWxwLwo+IHwgQ09ORklHVVJFOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUv
bWFpbG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgoKX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX18KfCBNb3JhdG9yaXVtIG9uIGRyYWcgcmFjaW5nIGRpc2N1c3Npb24gaXMgaW4g
ZWZmZWN0Lgp8IFBsZWFzZSB0YWtlIHRob3NlIGRpc2N1c3Npb25zIGVsc2V3aGVyZS4gIFRoYW5r
cy4KfAp8IFJFUExZSU5HOiBhZGRyZXNzIHlvdXIgbWVzc2FnZSB0byBldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVk
dSBvbmx5Lgp8IE11bHRpcGxlLWFkZHJlc3Mgb3IgQ0NlZCBtZXNzYWdlcyBtYXkgYmUgcmVqZWN0
ZWQuCnwgVU5TVUJTQ1JJQkU6IGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3Vz
dWIKfCBPVEhFUiBIRUxQOiBodHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8KfCBDT05GSUdVUkU6IGh0dHA6
Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cg==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I see on the status bar of the Hyperterm that the
serial configuration *is* 9600 8-N-1 so that should
already be correct.
However, I do not know if the Hairball can lose its
mind or be configured (accidentally?) to a different
baudrate.
My suggestion is to step through the common baudrates
(4800, 9600, 19k2, 38k4, 57k6, 112k) and every time make the
Hairball spit out its string of characters. See if it becomes
legible at a different baudrate.
NOTE: if the string does not look any different after
changing the baudrate then the Hyperterm is NOT changing
the settings of the serial port hardware.
I have had that happen occasionally and I needed to go
into the Windows serial port configuration screen to
set the port to the correct settings...

Success,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: xx[email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Gene Stopp
Sent: Tuesday, October 18, 2011 1:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla Serial Connecton

Hi Clay,

It looks like a bit rate issue on the Hyperterm side - be sure you're
set to:

Bits per second = 9600
Data bits = 8
Parity = None
Stop bits = 1
Flow control = None

Since some of the characters in your screenshots are outside of the
valid ASCII alphanumeric range, you probably have the Bits per second
set to something other than 9600 bps. I made my own 12-foot cable from
the hairball RJ socket to a DB-9 female behind the dashboard, and it
connects to a laptop with a straight-thru cable and communicates fine
with Hyperterm (and my iPad2 for that matter).

If you are set to 9600 bps, try the other rate settings in Hyperterm
too, just in case the UART in the hairball is set to something other
than 9600. That would be a failure mode of course, but there is
definitely something being spit out.

- Gene


Hi Everyone,
So I'm still working on talking with the hairball, no luck yet.
I've re-wired my serial connection several dozen times and am now
certain I have the RX-TX pins in the right location. 
( RJ25 pins 1,3,6 to SR232 pins 2,3,5, respectively)

I've followed Rolland's advice to play with the hairball pin 2 & 3 power
-up logic. 
I've also installed a dedicated grounding wire straight to the aux
battery (~3ft). 

My hyperterminal appears to be working per Cor van de Water's
screwdriver test.

The best output I can get from the hairball is a bunch of weird text
characters. 
I've uploaded a picture of it here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6257927313/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6257927313/in/photostream
In the picture you'll see there are three lines of text, that's 'cause
I've unplugged and re-plugged the hairball three times.
The txt string is very constant from day to day, Every time I re-connect
the Hairball pin 2 (SLI +14V in) I get the same text string.

Does anyone have an idea? Perhaps I got a Russian hairball?

Thanks
-Clay


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

